# Tzeentch Lord/Champion conversion



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

No pics yet and I am taking a bit of a break from painting for right now but I have decided that my next conversion is going to be a Tzeentch Lord or Champion (probably Champ) based on the incredibly sweet Helbrecht model. I am going to do the log a bit differently though by placing all pics in the first post instead of throughout the thread.

Watch this space


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i will.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Interesting, always liked the Helbrecht model.

So looking forward to it!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Work has begun on the Champion. Helbrecht has been decapitated as has a Thousand Sons champion. The Helbrecht backpack has been replaced with the dragon headed pack from a Chaos sorcerer and the sword may be replaced with the one from the chaos biker champ (not sure on this one yet). All told I have done about 2 hours worth of cutting and grinding just to remove the two heads and make a space in the neck for the Tson champ head to fit in. Greenstuff will definitely be required!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing this, should be very interesting.


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

sounds cool wraithlord cant wait for the pics


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Praise the chaos gods for good old green stuff...and brown stuff of course 

Looking forward to seeing how these guys turn out!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

UPDATE

Here are the first 3 pics of the wip on him. Decided to not bother with putting it all in one post after all lol.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

That's a good dramatic and dynamic figure. Very nice. Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks great dude, you managed to get all the iconography all without destroying the model and the head looks great.

Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow wraith great job on the staff, model looks good too, cant wait for the painted pics


----------

